# Look what I saw my CPO doing



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

I've also got a berried female in another tank  I had separated this female in the picture since she was missing a few limbs in another tank and as soon as I put a male in there, I caught them doing that..


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

congrats. I picked up 2 pairs and now am down to 2 singles, a male and a ...? Both the dead ones appear to have died while molting, though the survivors have no problem with that.

hope it goes well with the berried female!


----------



## waterbox (Nov 26, 2011)

*Think of the Children!*

Oh my god, it's aquaporn. Where's a moderator when you really need one?

What is this, the wild west?

It took me a moment to realize what I was seeing. I thought at first it was a crayfish doing situps.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

[email protected] situps.
they may have died during molting because there shells are soft and leaves them vulnerable ...


----------

